# Painted Fire Reds with Taiwan Fire Reds



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Videoclip of them eating


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

again???! stop posting some pics frank!!! im so jealous!! btw how many gallons of tank you keep them?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This is super cool!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

If you keep your water crystal clear and pristine with 5 times turn over. You can easily house 1500 + PFR. That's just a statistical analysis. The tank you are seeing is only a 20 gallon tall with sufficient surface algae which aids in coloration of shrimp.

Also, sorry camboy012406, I've been MIA for quite some time meeting and creating new connections in my distribution.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

this is quite sexy. 
I see at least 100 on just the filter sponge.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

How do you feed them, Frank?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice as usual.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> How do you feed them, Frank?


same food matt has.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Jiang604 said:


> same food matt has.


My shrimp all love this food.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I see soil there.
Do you vacuum it? How often and how 'deep'?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I see soil there.
> Do you vacuum it? How often and how 'deep'?


nope, don't vacuum. Some have 1cm and others have 2 inches. Self preference.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> nope, don't vacuum. Some have 1cm and others have 2 inches. Self preference.


I read that breeders ofter use undergravel filters or should vacuum substrate often to keep aquariums extra clean. 
What do you think about this?

Or these shrimps might be hardy and do not need such extensive attention


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I read that breeders ofter use undergravel filters or should vacuum substrate often to keep aquariums extra clean.
> What do you think about this?
> 
> Or these shrimps might be hardy and do not need such extensive attention


This isn't just for PFR/TFR. I do this for all my tanks. What you use less of you need to add more of something. Just need to bring breeding and keeping shrimps down to a science and understand their needs and most importantly why. That is why keeping CRS in bare bottom tank with no water changes and just topping off is more than fine and is done quite wide spread.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

So which ones are the painted fire reds and which ones are the taiwan fire reds?
Gary


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Painted Fire Reds are selected out of Taiwan Fire reds for their coloration, solidity, and most importantly, the second armor.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Are you located in Ontario? I know there's a few individuals on here that are oversees and based on your quality of shrimp I'm wondering if you're here or somewhere in Asia 

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> This isn't just for PFR/TFR. I do this for all my tanks. What you use less of you need to add more of something. Just need to bring breeding and keeping shrimps down to a science and understand their needs and most importantly why. That is why keeping CRS in bare bottom tank with no water changes and just topping off is more than fine and is done quite wide spread.


Interesting to keep crs in a bare bottom tank, i guess it would have to have RO water or something instead of active soil to keep the ph low? Certainly would save on vacuuming up the soil  For some reason I thought they needed some gravel or soil to walk on


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow these guys look amazing. Another good showing frank, and by the way the jap erios is doing awesome. Let me know if you get any other rare plants..


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Are you located in Ontario? I know there's a few individuals on here that are oversees and based on your quality of shrimp I'm wondering if you're here or somewhere in Asia
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


nope, in BC. Wait till 2012-2013 you will see something first in North America which there is only 1 of in Asia and 2 at the end of Feburary. Until then you will just have to wait =)


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Interesting to keep crs in a bare bottom tank, i guess it would have to have RO water or something instead of active soil to keep the ph low? Certainly would save on vacuuming up the soil  For some reason I thought they needed some gravel or soil to walk on


nope, but you will need to evaluate and access the other problems and conditions.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> Wow these guys look amazing. Another good showing frank, and by the way the jap erios is doing awesome. Let me know if you get any other rare plants..


Thankyou Jimmy,and I have 17 other species just not releasing it until I have hundreds of each =P

being grown in rock wool


----------



## imke (Sep 30, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


>


very impressive, you have a good hand for shrimp breeding


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

imke said:


> very impressive, you have a good hand for shrimp breeding


Thanks Imke =) Silane was surprised the other night on me figuring out how to breed out a high rate of PFR =P


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Impressive as usual Frank. When are you going to have a dedicated website to showcase your collection?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Impressive as usual Frank. When are you going to have a dedicated website to showcase your collection?


-_- don't ask, I just hassled about it last night on the progress of a bigger project open to the public. Expected opening will be 2012-2013


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

YEah good call on the rock woal, I have been growing my recent specimens in there and potted as well.. it only comes up to about 40 cents a pop, so a pretty solid deal. Are you using any ferts for the actual rock woal?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

imke said:


> very impressive, you have a good hand for shrimp breeding


Hi Imke,

It's nice to see you here! Welcome to our small GTA community


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> YEah good call on the rock woal, I have been growing my recent specimens in there and potted as well.. it only comes up to about 40 cents a pop, so a pretty solid deal. Are you using any ferts for the actual rock woal?


yahhh =) or like 12 bucks for the mat which can hold 98 of them =P They are nitrate suckers I can tell you that. Highly recommended ferts is root tabs for this plant as they have a huge root system. Like this:


----------



## spicspan (Dec 11, 2010)

thats sick.. nice dude. 

Ill def pick up a few different ones. let us all know when they are ready.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

spicspan said:


> thats sick.. nice dude.
> 
> Ill def pick up a few different ones. let us all know when they are ready.


=P thanks dude

Here are some video clips:


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Another update with a video clip of PFR stream:


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> =P thanks dude
> 
> Here are some video clips:


That's cool.

Why don't you put some plants to increase the total surface area? It will give more places to algae and bacterias to live there.
That will allow to keep even more shrimps.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What is your temperature for breeding them?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's cool.
> 
> Why don't you put some plants to increase the total surface area? It will give more places to algae and bacterias to live there.
> That will allow to keep even more shrimps.


No need Igor =)

look at this:


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> What is your temperature for breeding them?


It fluctuates alot. Ranges from 20C to 26C hourly


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> Another update with a video clip of PFR stream:


Thats cool you built them a stream? 
Great pics!!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> No need Igor =)
> 
> look at this:


Yes, that's super cool.

I've added plants to my tank with lots of yellow shrimps and they spread over it. I see that is helps a lot.
However, I don't have so huge density of babies there.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Thats cool you built them a stream?
> Great pics!!!


nope, but i'm referring it as a stream cuz you a steady stream of PFR swimming


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> It fluctuates alot. Ranges from 20C to 26C hourly


Higher temperature should help them breed and grow faster.

Haven't you tried to use a heater set to 26-27C, for instance? In theory it should speed up everything there.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> nope, but i'm referring it as a stream cuz you a steady stream of PFR swimming


Ohh! Yes it really looks like theyre swimming in a fast stream, awesome!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Higher temperature should help them breed and grow faster.
> 
> Haven't you tried to use a heater set to 26-27C, for instance? In theory it should speed up everything there.


in theory but u need to keep 1 thing in mind. higher temps kill off certain low temperature loving bacteria. These glass holding ponds are out in my heated erios green house so I don't control temperature. In theory like sulawesi higher temps would mean increase of everything. But in reality there are things that must give.


----------

